
I made a UK Government Covid-19 themed “ambiguous slogan generator” - rmacd
https://slogangenerator.net/covid
======
rmacd
It comes with its own "conspiracy nut mode" for auto-generating slogans
including 5G, bat soup and vaccine themes

oh ... and pull requests are welcome

